# إلى من يعمل فى بتروجيت......



## عمرو منجم (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شخص أعرفه مهندس مناجم خريج 2009 يعمل كمهندس مساحة وقد اتصل به عضو مجلس الشعب بدائرته وقال له أنك ستجرى إختبارات بشركة بتروجيت بعد العيد ولكن الشخص لا يعلم ما هى الاختبارات وكيف يستعد لها وما هى الوظيفة التى يمكن ان يعمل بها ؟ وما هو نظام المرتب والاجازات بالشركه؟ 
أريد الرد سريعا جدا جدا وكل من لديه أى معلومة بهذا الشأن لايبخل بها


----------



## عمرو منجم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

إيه يا جماعة محدش فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب عنده أى معلومة!!!!!


----------



## عمرو منجم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

طب أى حاجة طيب


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (9 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخ عمرو .. اختبارات الشركة بتكون 3 امتحانات ... واحد لغة والتاني كمبوتر والتالت تخصص.... بتكون سهله جدا وبسيطه ... اما بالنسبه للمرتب فبيكون حسب سنة التخرج والعمل السابق " التأمين السابق " اما الاجازات فحسب المكان الي هيتوزع فيه ..... يعني لو راح مشروع في الصعيد وهو من القاهرة او بحري هيشتغل 22 ويريح 8 اما لو من القاهرة او بحري وشغال في مشاريع القاهرة هيكون 11 يوم شغل و 3 اجازة ... لو اشتغل فى الادارة هيكون اجازته مع الادارة يعنى الجمعه بس في ادارة الفرع ... جمعه وسبت في الرئيسي .... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

